# Unusually high % increased tips.



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

This is starting to freak me out. Either my intuition is doing its magic (not gonna lie, I’m known for it - but I call it “logic”) , or something’s going on.

Past 2 weeks or so, I would say 2 out of 3 trips ended up with increased tips. And not $0.10, $3-8! Sometimes on trips as short as 1-2 miles.

I didn’t want to jinx it, but at this point it started me thinking it’s something systemic.

On both DD and UE. DD used to almost never give increased tips.

It’s freaky.

Disclaimer: I’m not complaining. And my AR is still in single digits, so 2 out of 3 DECENT pings.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

And just as I was typing the above - BAM!!! 😳


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

E


Ms. Mercenary said:


> This is starting to freak me out. Either my intuition is doing its magic (not gonna lie, I’m known for it - but I call it “logic”) , or something’s going on.
> 
> Past 2 weeks or so, I would say 2 out of 3 trips ended up with increased tips. And not $0.10, $3-8! Sometimes on trips as short as 1-2 miles.
> 
> ...


ENJOY IT WHILE IT LASTS . . .


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

Shhh.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> E
> 
> ENJOY IT WHILE IT LASTS . . .
> 
> View attachment 631138


Oh, I AM!!! Nice change.

I just hope I didn’t jinx it and people are just feeling Holiday Cheer or something.

Hope it’s contagious. 😂


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Kiss it goodbye the day after Christmas.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

tohunt4me said:


> Kiss it goodbye the day after Christmas.


Probably. Unless they’re doing it to enthuse drivers to take crappy pings.

But none of them were crappy. $10 for 2.8 easy miles to my favorite neighborhood was good. I’d take that all day long. I’d shuttle for that.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

I think they are just hiding tips like DoorDash does on some rides. 
I had that last week my 2 consecutive reide (previous night and next day) both had a higher tip but like by a dollar or two or less, doesn't make sense why someone would increase a tip by 84 cents.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Plus I got my tips today on a double about 2 hours after doing the ride without getting the link to thank them.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Lee239 said:


> Plus I got my tips today on a double about 2 hours after doing the ride without getting the link to thank them.


That frequently happens on doubles. Uber’s doubles are messed up. I hate them.


----------



## Lee239 (Mar 24, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> That frequently happens on doubles. Uber’s doubles are messed up. I hate them.


I usually do too, didn't know it was a double until after I picked up the first order, luckily it was at the same place and was ready too, plus the miles were long but it was so slow I took it, and it saved me because the second stop made it closer to get back home. So a 15 miles drive but when I dropped off I was only like 6 miles from home.


----------



## jaxbeachrides (May 27, 2015)

Yesterday was good. I rejected as many orders as possible, and managed to make $125 while maintaining a 0% acceptance rate on DD, 3% on GH.

It's also getting to be ridiculous traffic though, so the amount of time its taking to complete an order is easily up to an hour.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)

doubles


----------



## jjminor82 (Oct 25, 2019)

Lee239 said:


> I think they are just hiding tips like DoorDash does on some rides.
> I had that last week my 2 consecutive reide (previous night and next day) both had a higher tip but like by a dollar or two or less, doesn't make sense why someone would increase a tip by 84 cents.


I’m sure this is been talked about on the site before but Uber always his tips that were over $8. I had had increases as low as one cent in the past and I found that hard to believe. It is always a pleasant surprise when they are larger however. 😁


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

jjminor82 said:


> I’m sure this is been talked about on the site before but Uber always his tips that were over $8. I had had increases as low as one cent in the past and I found that hard to believe. It is always a pleasant surprise when they are larger however. 😁


You're correct, Uber hides any portion of the tip that exceeds $8 until at least 1 hour AFTER the delivery has been completed.

I believe in the vast majority of cases Uber is lying when they claim that the customer "increased" the tip after delivery. Uber is simply hiding any overage above $8 until after the delivery is completed.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> You're correct, Uber hides any portion of the tip that exceeds $8 until at least 1 hour AFTER the delivery has been completed.
> 
> I believe in the vast majority of cases Uber is lying when they claim that the customer "increased" the tip after delivery. Uber is simply hiding any overage above $8 until after the delivery is completed.


How is it hiding it if I regularly get pings $10+? Not saying it’s incorrect, just trying to understand.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> How is it hiding it if I regularly get pings $10+? Not saying it’s incorrect, just trying to understand.


Uber Eats policy is to hide any portion of the tip that's greater than $8. Any portion above $8 is hidden by Uber and then revealed to the driver at least 1 hour after delivery.

A very low percentage of customers increase their tips after delivery, yet Uber ALWAYS tells the driver that the customer increased the tip after delivery. In the vast majority of cases Uber is lying, period.

Just like Doordash, Uber wants drivers to believe that every order has the potential of buried treasure in the form of an increased tip after delivery.

Pings that are less than $10 have a very slim chance of having extra tips because the only way you'd get an extra tip would be for the customer to increase it after delivery, which as I already pointed out is a rare occurrence. 

In most markets $2.00 is the lowest payout for solo Eats orders. So if you get a $10+ ping for a short distance order, chances are excellent that the tip is greater than $8. 

If you're getting a lot of pings like that you're in a unicorn market, that's for sure.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Not “lots”, but not a rarity. I’ll keep an eye on rates etc.

But as I mentioned, it’s been going on with DD, too.

And I’m pretty sure there were UE trips below $10 that ended up increased as well.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Not “lots”, but not a rarity. I’ll keep an eye on rates etc.
> 
> But as I mentioned, it’s been going on with DD, too.
> 
> And I’m pretty sure there were UE trips below $10 that ended up increased as well.



Despite the fact I've always had high ratings and receive plenty of compliment badges, extra tips after delivery are rare for me, and when I do get them they're almost always paid in cash.

Doordash hides tips much more often than Uber. That's one of the biggest complaints DD drivers have.

If you're regularly getting extra tips on order totals under $10 you're in a unicorn market.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Just today. Made 3 deliveries, this one and a double.









Sure, just $1 more, but this is for 1.8 miles. I’ll take as many as I can get! 😏

(The double was pretty sweet, too - $12.50 for 2.6 total miles - literally one street over).


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Ms. Mercenary said:


> Just today. Made 3 deliveries, this one and a double.
> 
> View attachment 631315
> 
> ...


Nice to see you optimistic!!!


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

It used to be quite common here even before covid. The most I make on Uber now is $35-$60 per day all the rest on DD which is double that. Uber is back to attaching all orders to other orders going 20 miles away. It's nearly impossible to figure out if the customer tipped something decent now because the faux busy map just decides to randomly add $1 to the order or the order has been cycling a while which wasn't really common before. Just Salad had about 20 orders sitting on the shelf yesterday mostly Uber all 20-30 minutes overdue but they eventually get picked up by who I don't know because Uber just adds a few pennies on at a time. I received pings for probably almost all those orders and declined there all going downtown doubles for $7-$8.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

I’ve not been able to do much UE recently. I’d park it at 95% Starbucks. I’m pretty close to leaving mychoice area because if it.

I’ve not once received repeat pings for UE. DD - all the time. 5.6 pings in a row of the same order, no change in price is not uncommon. I just pause. I need no help from DD getting my AR low as it is.



Rickos69 said:


> Nice to see you optimistic!!!


i wouldn’t sayI’m optimisic; just noticed this started happening a lot fairly recently so passing on to the team. Being inexperienced I might miss something others would be able to interpret.

The way my mind works is if I see a pattern, I know there’s something behind it. I just don’t know what it is.

It easily could be just Holiday Spirit for all I know. Once or twice is one thing. But when it keeps happening when it almost never happened before - I’m on alert. I’ve changed nothing in how I do stuff - same number of messages, same smoochies with dogs (I worship dogs, but can’t have my own), same coolers/masks. Nothing new.

I really do hope it’s contagious! 😂


----------

